# Tyson chandler's wedding



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

libo


> Chandler was married in California to Kimberly, his girlfriend since high school. The newlyweds are expecting their first child in May.
> 
> Chandler’s guest list did include Bulls Ben Gordon and Jannero Pargo, assistant coach Pete Myers, former Bulls Corie Blount and Dalibor Bagaric and high school teammate Tayshaun Prince.
> 
> “Charles Oakley missed his flight,” Chandler said.


Dalibor? I don't know why I laughed reading that.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=103806


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Dalibor?


He hoped to stand up in the wedding, but ended up with a DNP-CD.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the happy couple have a registry on weddings.com - of course this is something i would find. 

http://bloomingdale.weddingchannel....p?retailer_registry_uid=302413558&listby=dept

now, if someone knows the "city in which the bride resides" they can figure out the password, and access the actual wedding website.

:biggrin:

edit: oh and by the way, they still need three of these:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> edit: oh and by the way, they still need three of these:


Shall we chip in?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> now, if someone knows the "city in which the bride resides" they can figure out the password, and access the actual wedding website.


All I can tell you is she was a student at Hampton University in Virginia. I've tried to snoop further, but haven't found any personal details other than that.


----------

